# Does anyone have a Sugar Spice Baby mei tai??



## SBB

I am thinking of ordering one but would like opinions from anyone who has one please :flower: 

https://sugarspicebaby.com/category_2/TRUE-LOVE-Collection-TLC.htm

x x x


----------



## jessabella

oooooooooo I like


----------



## SBB

Nice eh? And they have different panels you can attach to the plain side :D

X x x


----------



## jessabella

i like that idea...and i like the poch!! perfect for keys and sunnies


----------



## AFC84

I've heard good things about them, pretty similar to Babyhawk apparently. They seem like good value :)


----------



## discoclare

I have one and I love it! I did a review in the new carrier review thread. Mine's like a dark pink and has the "good fortune" panel, mine is leopard print when turned inside out to store and poppered down. The body is quite long and it feels very secure when on. As well as the ouch it has a little toy loop to attach things to. The only issue I have with it is that the fabric is quite thick (which makes the straps comfy) which makes it a bit hot in this weather. I am currently using OH's black mei tai (from ukslings) as the fabric is much thinner for the warm weather, but the straps aren't quite as comfy as the sugar spice baby. Bring on the cold weather!


----------



## Kess

I have one. I haven't got a baby I can use it with yet, mind, :haha: but I couldn't resist the pretty panels and I've read lots of good reviews. I knew I'd end up with loads of wraps and carriers in different patterns if I didn't go for something versatile like this.


----------



## SBB

Thank you, I didn't even know there was a carrier review thread - will check it out! 

I was on another site and have seen a load of others I like now :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## jessabella

ooo now I want one now..but I dont even go out enough to use the three I do have! :(


----------



## SBB

3?! See this is my concern, I only want one and I want to get it right! 

Have been looking at babyhawks now :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## jessabella

yes that was my deal to..I bought a ringsling first ..before I knew anything about carriers and thought that it was the only one apose to the bjorn..as I hated the bjorn one...then I bought a connecta when I learned about mai tei...and I loved it but it was not as supported as I liked it to be...then saw the prints on the rose and rebellion and fell in love as ther are never everanything for us funky artistic girls...so was in love wit hteh skulls..but then when it got hot I didnt like the way it dug in my fat ..and had no jumper to hid the little lumps..so switched to a proper tie one ..and I LOVE IT..hahaha..if only it had a pocket I think I would be in love!!


----------



## Chiclets

I've never seen or heard of them before but they have some cool features! If we have another baby, I am going to look into these some more as they look really nice!


----------

